# Thinking of getting out of Engineering



## JohnNevets (Jul 15, 2007)

I've been thinking of moving on to another job. No big reason, just started feeling it was about the right time. I've been there about 6 years and have learned a lot, but if I stick around much longer I think I might be a lifer. Well, a friend recently let me know of a job opening working on a broadcast production truck (the semis that do all the TV work at sports games). I actually got my minor in this field (to go along with my BSME), and have a bit of experience working in it, but it's been 7-8 years since I've done much.

My question is, if in a couple years I decided that I wanted to get back into engineering, how tough would it be to get a job back in the mechanical/structural engineering world, and actually have my PE mean what it should? Would it be like starting over again, would I at least get credit for my current design/structural work, or would I even get some notice for my work in broadcasting?

This isn't going to be the only thing that effects if I take the job or not, but I just wanted to get some others opinions. And even if I'm not working in the field I am planning on maintaining my PE license (in WI all I have to do is pay the fee).

I'm also curious on a couple other issues. Even though I won't be doing engineering that uses licenses , should I still leave PE on my business cards even though it will mean practically nothing? And since I won't be stamping anything, is there any reason I should get any sort of E&amp;O insurance?

Thanks for the advice all,

John


----------



## grover (Jul 16, 2007)

JohnNevets said:


> I'm also curious on a couple other issues. Even though I won't be doing engineering that uses licenses , should I still leave PE on my business cards even though it will mean practically nothing? And since I won't be stamping anything, is there any reason I should get any sort of E&amp;O insurance?


If you get out, it will be VERY hard to go back. It doesn't take long for all that expertise and confidence to fade...
As to the PE license, I'm in a position now where a PE license isn't required. I own a stamp but I don't use it, and I don't have E&amp;O insurance. I do have PE on my business cards and email, though- you've earned that right, and deserve to reap the respect it gives. I find I subconciously treat people different whom I know passed the PE exam, and I'm sure others do, too. Especially when you're working in an area where it's not required, PEs will be very rare and even more respected... well, at least by those who know what a PE is


----------



## EdinNO (Jul 16, 2007)

I woudn't necessarily worry about the difficulty of getting back in. Should you want to get back in, be sure to hilight the very engineering-related tasks in your new career on your resume if you send it in for engineering positions. There has to be some crossover.

What I mean is this: I have had aspects of jobs that involved design and other aspects that involved customer relations, customer service and even sales-type tasks. For engineering positions to which I applied, I either left off the sales related tasks in a certain engineering job or at least muted it down with more emphasis on the technical, engineering things I did.

Do the same with your broadcast work. Its not lying, its hi-lighting the info that pertains to them.

Ed


----------



## Melanie11 (Jul 16, 2007)

Any female engineers took off to have babies for a couple years? If so what was your experience with jumping back into it?


----------



## JohnNevets (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the insight all.

I gave my 2 week notice today. It actually went fairly well. My direct supervisors were very understanding, and since I wasn't moving on to a competitor didn't toss me out right away. I think it helped a lot that I had done a lot of the work up front before talking to them about figuring out where my jobs were at, and what still needs to be done on them.

Ed, that has always been my philosophy as well, but I wasn't sure about others. What I've realized in talking about this with others is that if you work in a specialist job, then specialized experience is important. If you work more as a generalist, then it is not nearly as important. If I was to get back into engineering it would probably be in an R&amp;D capacity, where I could work as a generalist, so I don't think I would be a big deal.

Anyway, I'll be off running one of the trucks that make the pretty HD pictures you see on TV,

Have fun all,

John


----------



## maryannette (Jul 19, 2007)

Melanie11 said:


> Any female engineers took off to have babies for a couple years? If so what was your experience with jumping back into it?


I was afraid that if I took off, the board would use it for a reason to make my "progressive engineering experience" invalid and keep me from taking the PE.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

^^^ That's an interesting perspective. I never thought of that.

JR


----------



## Slugger926 (Jul 20, 2007)

Melanie11 said:


> Any female engineers took off to have babies for a couple years? If so what was your experience with jumping back into it?


A coworker in a parallel group lost her team lead position to a non-engineer with military experience while on her 12 weeks of military leave.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 20, 2007)

Good Luck with the new gig! Let us know how it works out for you.

I have often thought about getting out of engineering many times the last decade.

I opted to switch from consulting to local government, which is kind of like getting out of engineering and getting into politics…


----------



## maryannette (Jul 21, 2007)

I agree with Sapper. There are all kinds of life circumstances that get in the way of career development. I used to think that my career was one of the most important things in life. Years ago, I was lead engineer on a very important project that was running late. My supervisor was coming down really hard on me and making threats. One day, he took me into a conference room to tell me how important it was for the project to be on schedule. He said that there were other engineers who could get the job done if I couldn't make the commitment and he would hate for me to lose my job. I looked at him and told him very plainly that if I lost my job, I would be able to find another job: but if I lost me family, I couldn't just get another family.


----------



## DVINNY (Jul 31, 2007)

maryannette said:


> I looked at him and told him very plainly that if I lost my job, I would be able to find another job: but if I lost me family, I couldn't just get another family.


Nice. I can't stand it when people think that work is everything. They make work a bad environment for everyone else, and that just hurts productivity.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

JohnNevets said:


> Had to have a rant on my last day as a formal engineer  ,
> John


So did you really decide to pack it up and do what you feel like doing? If so congrats to you, my hats off to you and best of luck!

Regards,

JR


----------



## cement (Jul 31, 2007)

^^ good luck John!

as for me, I'm gonna be a manny


----------



## JohnNevets (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Guys.

I really appreciate it. I may hang around this site still, but probably not be here as often. There are now a new April batch of PE's to help for this October, but I'm guessing I'll still chime in from time to time.

To my last day people were being cool about my leaving and made sure I knew I was welcomed back, and yet didn't insult me by making me offers to stay. It's nice to know that if things don't work out where I'm planning on heading I probably have some place to head back to if I choose to.

Anyway I'm off to read up on video switchers, HD cameras, time sync's, and Dolby E audio encoding.

Thanks all for the input and best wishes,

John


----------



## ktulu (Aug 1, 2007)

Best of luck to you, John....

ktulu


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 1, 2007)

Good Luck John


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 1, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> Nice. I can't stand it when people think that work is everything. They make work a bad environment for everyone else, and that just hurts productivity.


On a related note, when I worked for the DoD, the higher ups deicded that they would send me on TDY to 'represent' for our group. The schedule was such that I'd have one Sunday off every two weeks. When asked why it fell to me because we had five guys in the group that could go, I was informed that I was the only single guy, and I should be happy to have a government job.

I quit.


----------



## EdinNO (Aug 4, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> On a related note, when I worked for the DoD, the higher ups deicded that they would send me on TDY to 'represent' for our group. The schedule was such that I'd have one Sunday off every two weeks. When asked why it fell to me because we had five guys in the group that could go, I was informed that I was the only single guy, and I should be happy to have a government job.
> I quit.



Good answer! I am a firm believer that little actions say a whole lot. People tell you every day how much they value you without saying a word. Those SOBs did that to you and it blew up in their face. Good job!

Ed


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 6, 2007)

As an added bonus, they didn't really believe that I would go through with it, so they waited until the last day to ask to be briefed on my projects. I told them there had been plenty of time to have already done that. I was going to clear base.

Hasta la vista.


----------



## Art (Sep 1, 2007)

my cousin drives the trucks and sets the equipment up...he's not an engineer...more of a high tech roadie

he travels a lot, likes it most of the time, but a lot of short notice trips...moneys good, but no home life...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 1, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> As an added bonus, they didn't really believe that I would go through with it, so they waited until the last day to ask to be briefed on my projects. I told them there had been plenty of time to have already done that. I was going to clear base.
> Hasta la vista.


We had a guy at the nuke plant resign with a single day notice. The entire text of his resignation letter was simply "Please accept my resignation."

When they asked him about turning over to a replacement, he asked them who they had in mind. When they didn't have an answer, he decided he might as well call it done that day since he didn't have anybody to turn over to anyway. He was a hero to those of us that knew we would be bailing but hadn't quite figured out where we wanted to go.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 4, 2007)

IFR_Pilot said:


> We had a guy at the nuke plant resign with a single day notice. The entire text of his resignation letter was simply "Please accept my resignation."
> When they asked him about turning over to a replacement, he asked them who they had in mind. When they didn't have an answer, he decided he might as well call it done that day since he didn't have anybody to turn over to anyway. He was a hero to those of us that knew we would be bailing but hadn't quite figured out where we wanted to go.


I was told years later that after I up and quit, other people realized they could do the same. There was a mass exodous of my friends there over the next year. One of them suggested they erect a statue in my honor in Warner Robins to give hope to all who still were there. The base would say: " 'You don't need to put up with this. Just quit.'- Captain Worley"


----------

